# Snow Plowing for Anderson Muncie Indiana IN Madison and Delaware Counties



## pneese973 (Dec 9, 2009)

I still have some openings for the 2009/2010 season for Snow Removal. I am insured and can handle your resident and commercial business needs. I currently have 2 trucks/plows on the road and have 2 additional trucks and plows that I can place on the road if I get enough contracts. Feel free to call (765) 623-7845 and I can add you to the 2009/2010 list or can get you a quote.


----------

